# Eclipse fährt nicht mehr hoch. Metadatendatei schuld?



## Knorke (22. Aug 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,
 als ich heute mein Spiel in Eclipse weiterprogrammieren wollte, ging ganz normal das erste Fenster auf, wo Eclipse hochfährt. Doch als er bei Loading Workbench ( einem Fünftel) war, ging das Fenster zu und Eclipse war weg. Das ging mehrmals so. Ich habe Eclipse neu installiert und da ging es, aber nur, weil der Workspace leer war. Also habe ich den alten Workspace genommen, und dasselbe Problem tauchte auf. Ich habe zuerst die Spiel Datei herausgenommen und es fuhr nicht hoch. Dann tat ich die Spieldatei wieder in den Workspace und nahm die metadataDatei heraus und Eclipse ging an. Jedoch war das Projekt "Spiel" sowie die anderen Projekte nicht geladen. Wie kann ich das Spiel noch retten (habe 5 Monate dran rumprogrammiert, wills nicht verlieren)? Ich verwende Windows 8 und habe Eclipse Kepler. Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten oder Vermutungen. Schreibt alles was ihr habt. Grüße, Knorke.


----------



## kaoZ (22. Aug 2014)

kannst du das Projekt importieren ?


----------



## Knorke (22. Aug 2014)

Wie genau geht das?


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Aug 2014)

eclipse import project - Google-Suche


----------



## Knorke (22. Aug 2014)

Aber wenn Eclipse noch nicht einmal hochfährt...


----------



## Joose (22. Aug 2014)

Jeder Workspace von Eclipse hat einen ".metadata" Folder.
Möglicherweise hat irgendetwas diesen falsch bearbeitet und dadurch funktioniert es nicht.

Deswegen Eclipse mit neuen leeren Workspace starten und alle Projekte vom alten Workspace importieren.

Ansonsten gibt es im Netz genügend die ein ähnliches Problem haben (so mal eben gegoogle). Patentlösung hat noch keiner gefunden, es gibt anscheinend unterschiedlichste Ursachen und somit auch unterschiedlichste Lösungen.


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Aug 2014)

Neues Eclipse downloaden und dann das Projekt dort importieren


----------



## dzim (22. Aug 2014)

Blödsinn! Nicht extra ein neues Eclipse dowloaden!

Das Problem ist häufig die "workbench.xmi" unter "<workspace>/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.e4.workbench", verschieb die mal aus dem Ordner und öffne den Workspace neu. Das wirklich nervige an der Methode ist einfach nur: Alle deine Perspectives sind wieder auf default, deine Projekte sind nicht mehr "verlinkt" (sprich: File > Import > General > Existing Projekts into Workspace > [Root Directory = Workspace]) und ich glaube die SVNs und Gits müssen alle neu konfiguriert werden...


----------

